# His new best friend



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

*HIS NEW BEST FRIEND*


They'd been together for so long

She trusted him their love was strong

They were best friends above all else

Their life was good

It all made sense.


And then one day

Out of the blue

A new best friend came into view

His new best friend he tried to hide

His old best friend he cast aside


She flattered him

She took his time

He gave it willingly

They spoke at length

At each day's end

And often in between


He took to task his old best friend

And she could not think why

He was so cold and far away

She knew that he had gone astray


He went missing some weekends

She could not find her trusted friend

The phone bill showed the hours he'd spend

Talking to his new best friend


His old best friend was sad and scared

She had to know what they had shared

Her trust was gone

Her heart was torn

A hurt like this could not be borne


Some things he said did not ring true

He made it small

Best thing to do!


Each time she asked he'd get upset

And shout and tell her to forget

It did not work

It went too deep

It even haunts her in her sleep


And to this day she does not know

And he won't say

Where do they go?


So be her friend

Fill in the gaps

The missing hours

The memeory lapse

And heal the hurt

And ease the pain

She might be your best friend again?


(I will give him this tonight)




Bronwen


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Bronwen:

What a beautiful poem. It is a lovely gem born of the soot of a sordid marriage hurting affair. ..It's...like a shining diamond being born of black coal.


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Bronwen, this is beautiful it made me cry.
It really speaks to how I feel. I'm there with you. 
Almost with the same story as you. You are not alone
THANK YOU FOR SHARING
He does not deserve this pearl because he is a pig.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

BettyBoop said:


> Bronwen, this is beautiful it made me cry.
> It really speaks to how I feel. I'm there with you.
> Almost with the same story as you. You are not alone
> THANK YOU FOR SHARING
> ...


Listen to the woman! she says it all, I too was tearing and then the pig comment and I got a big laugh...the truth makes me smile.
Mouse


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> Bronwen:
> 
> What a beautiful poem. It is a lovely gem born of the soot of a sordid marriage hurting affair. ..It's...like a shining diamond being born of black coal.


Thank you so much. I have found it so difficult to express my hurt and suddenly these words came to me and it is yours and mine - please share it.


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

BettyBoop said:


> Bronwen, this is beautiful it made me cry.
> It really speaks to how I feel. I'm there with you.
> Almost with the same story as you. You are not alone
> THANK YOU FOR SHARING
> ...


Thank you - I hope I haven't made you sad

I love the pig bit - and you can't expect more than a grunt from a pig!


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

LoveMouse said:


> Listen to the woman! she says it all, I too was tearing and then the pig comment and I got a big laugh...the truth makes me smile.
> Mouse


The truth is all I want. Then we can start again somehow

I loved the pig bit

thank you for reading it


Bronwen


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a pig too
I love him too


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

BettyBoop said:


> I have a pig too
> I love him too


Well they may be pigs

But they're our pigs

Love

Bronwen


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

This poem is exactly how I feel, except for the last stanza. Mine left for his new best friend. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## azul (Apr 29, 2012)

bronwen said:


> Well they may be pigs
> 
> But they're our pigs
> 
> ...


So true. 

Bronwen, your poem is so beautiful. It truly captures your feelings and others here, I'm sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

bronwen, you just described how I have been feeling since seeing texts between my husband and his friend. They no longer have contact (I check from time to time) but he still doesn't tell me what all they talked about, except the few texts I saw. He never met her in person, that much I am sure of. But it still hurts that so much is missing and it haunts me, too.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for you, very lovely and heartfelt. I wrote a lot of poetry in the months after D-day. That along with posting here on TAM were two of the most therapeutic things I could do to help me rebuild. 

Keep writing, keep strong, keep trying.


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> This poem is exactly how I feel, except for the last stanza. Mine left for his new best friend. Thanks for posting this.


I bet she won't
.be as "best" a friend as you were.

Bronwen


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> bronwen, you just described how I have been feeling since seeing texts between my husband and his friend. They no longer have contact (I check from time to time) but he still doesn't tell me what all they talked about, except the few texts I saw. He never met her in person, that much I am sure of. But it still hurts that so much is missing and it haunts me, too.


My husband won't tell me anything either and that's why I find it so hard to let this go.

It's good your H never met her in person. My H works with his OW.

Bronwen


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, it is so hearfelt. You have managed to express the feeling of us BS so beautifully. I have tears running down my cheeks because this is how I feel. And to see it written with such beauty and emotions helps to warm the heart...


----------



## bronwen (Apr 29, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> Thank you for sharing this, it is so hearfelt. You have managed to express the feeling of us BS so beautifully. I have tears running down my cheeks because this is how I feel. And to see it written with such beauty and emotions helps to warm the heart...


Thank you for reading it.

I love your name "Just Tired of it all"- that is just how I feel - every day we have to pull ourselves up by our bootstraps when we really want to howl at the moon

Take care of yourself

Bronwen


----------

